# Wiper blade size



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

Just bought some wiper blades from costco. The guide said 21" & 21" for the front two blades. Is this right? I thought 1 blade would be bigger than the other?

Cheers

ads


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, two 21" is spot on. Some people have other sizes, but there is no need. I've got 2x21" on mine.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Ditto :wink:


----------



## Adam Wright (Apr 6, 2007)

ace! cheers guys


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Don't forget the passenger one is curved


----------



## angelus666 (Oct 10, 2010)

Is this right..? I have just bought a new pair for my 3.2 and the passenger side is too long, as it hangs over the edge of the windscreen. Should the passenger side be 20" and the driver 21"....?


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

Most European cars have aerodynamic windscreens and the passenger blade required is generally a curved one that would hug the glass, rather than stick out.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Some sites state both 21", some state, drivers side 22" & passenger 21" :? 
I'm sure I have 22" & 21" on my 2001 TT. 
Hoggy.


----------



## angelus666 (Oct 10, 2010)

Yep, I think they changed the wiperblades in 2003 for the 3.2 but the set I have are both 21" but it does look as though the passenger side should be 20"......any ideas on where to buy a set with one 20" and one 21"....?


----------



## pr1nc3ss (Feb 27, 2012)

You can pick up a 20/21S in Halfords x


----------



## angelus666 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks....strange why some drivers are fine with two 21"'s though....can someone with a 3.2 post up a picture of how the passenger blade looks when in the off position....?


----------



## angelus666 (Oct 10, 2010)

Right, picked up some 20 & 21" from eurocarparts. To my eye still looks a little too long on the passenger side but they work a treat and are eerily quiet. £30 for the pair.


----------



## Cipo (Aug 22, 2014)

Any ultimate answer on this ? I am looking to replace the blades on my MK1 (2000) Quattro-225
Should I go for 2x20" or 20"+21" or what ? passenger should be curved but I do I find the right ones ?
THX


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Cipo said:


> Any ultimate answer on this ? I am looking to replace the blades on my MK1 (2000) Quattro-225
> Should I go for 2x20" or 20"+21" or what ? passenger should be curved but I do I find the right ones ?
> THX


Blades for old style hook arms (up to 2003) are different length (22" & 21"), ie:
http://www.wiperblades.co.uk/audi-tt-ye ... er-blades/
Blades for the 2003-on pin arms are both the same length (2x 21"), ie:
http://www.wiperblades.co.uk/audi-tt-ye ... per-blade/


----------



## Cipo (Aug 22, 2014)

Thx David
and I assume the longer goes to the driver side. is it curved ? Is it needed ?
I have a year 2000 model.
thx


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Cipo said:


> Thx David
> and I assume the longer goes to the driver side. is it curved ? Is it needed ?
> I have a year 2000 model.
> thx


Longer on driver's side.
Shorter on passenger side. A lot of OEM passenger side old style blades were curved, don't know if it makes a difference on the TT.

The links I put in are for RHD. LHD may be different p/n.


----------



## Cipo (Aug 22, 2014)

OK, then I would need 1 x 550mm and 1 x 530mm for my yr2000 MK1.
Where can I find the exact PN ? I am having always troubles finding PN for my Audi. Is there an online catalog, maybe in the KB ?
In fact the online catalog P1/2 here:
viewtopic.php?f=56&t=172190
The links are broken.

THX


----------



## Cipo (Aug 22, 2014)

Cipo said:


> Thx David
> and I assume the longer goes to the driver side. is it curved ? Is it needed ?
> I have a year 2000 model.
> thx


Bought BOSCH 550,530mm (passenger was curved one).
They did fit and now work beautifully 
thx for help.


----------

